# Padilla 1948 Torpedo Cigar Review - What It Is



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The 1948 torpedo is a medium bodied stick with lots of flavor and a fair amount of complexity. I also have to mention a couple of burn problems, mo...

Read the full review here: Padilla 1948 Torpedo Cigar Review - What It Is


----------

